# Public land dove field surprise!



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Welp for the first time in about 8 years(last time I hunted public I got shot in the back and buttocks on a dove field), a buddy of mine talked me into trying out some public land hunting. Was still uncomfortable hunting a dove field so we set up on a little pot hole that was about 200 yards away from the dove area. At this area you were not allowed to hunt doves until noon, there is a blind draw for the fields at 10am. So we set up goose deeks in the morning. Rain and more rain all morning long. Had 1 single goose give a look see but no shots. But ALL morning long the sky was filled with doves. So around 1130 we replaced the goose deeks with the dove deeks. Of course at high noon we heard non-stop shooting from the dove fields for about 40 mins straight, with us not getting a shot. lol Finally around 1pm the mojo started to work and we got some birds. Ended up getting a limit of doves for all 3 of us. Funny part is, I drove 1 1/2 on 2 hours sleep to do this. My son went to school, got off the bus, walked out into the back yard and shot a goose. I shoulda slept in and hunted with him. lol So far it has been a good season considering the weather we are getting. Hope everyone had a good opener and looking forward to seeing how the rest of the season pans out. BC


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey what hunting fields were they i was at deer creek today


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> My son went to school, got off the bus, walked out into the back yard and shot a goose.


HA! Thats a sportsmans luck seems like stuff like that happens to all of us.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Micro We were down at a place called Fallsville. I only live 20 mins from DC. How did you do over there? As I write this I hear my boy shooting out in the back. Looks like i better get off here and go grab a gun. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

hey BC I was at fallsville also. I live right next to it. Was you guys on the south unit I suppose? If not then I bet you was right at the little pot hole of powell rd. I drove right past you guys I should have said hi.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

I waS always under the impression though that In order to hunt dove on public land you must be on the managed dove fields. MAybe I am wrong.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

We had the GW stop by and ask us how the goose hunt went. Then while talking to him, I dropped 2 doves. So I would have to say that it is ok to hunt there. lol I wish you would have stopped, you could have joined us.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Big Chessie! Is that mojo dove worth the money?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Crawl The Mojo is well worth the $. I have 3 of them and around 2 doz "deeks". I'll post up my set up if you want to see it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey man how much is 1 of those things??


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Only about $30 and you can get the "Air Dove" for like $10-15. If you get some reg deeks, only get the wally doves for $1.88 per. They have a metal clip and last alot longer than the more expensive deek with the clothes pin clip on it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well it looks like you had a great opening. Here in NW Ohio the gun barrels have been hot as Geese/doves have been dropping. My son has 13 geese so far and who knows how many doves but a bunch. The Game warden has been harrasing the guys in the field. On opening day on private ground one kid was shooting 3 1/2 inch shells and had borrowed my Super Black Eagle with the big shells no plug was needed. The kid was 18 years old and the GW flipped when no plug was in the gun during a field visit. The GW left the area and drove around the block and hid to see the kid shooting at a dove, well back he comes at break neck speed and bitching at the kid the whole time, he is getting a ticket. Well the kid has more money than sense as he was shooting the 3 1/2 inch shell's and the GW does not believe he would shoot those at a dove. The GW did not believe it so he searched the kid for 2 3/4 shells and went through each empty husk. Lucky the kid had not picked up someone elses emptys. The GW left very upset, and now that poor kid will be harrassed until he receives a ticket for some game violation, petty as it will be, he embarrassed the GW.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

hey BC, are those geese or decoys in the background of your first dove kill pics??


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

sweet! Thanx for the pics and info!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Those are geese deeks. I split the field up into to sections. We hunt geese in the morning, then go empty all the lead and put it away then pick up the non-tox and head over to the goose deeks. Sometimes we shoot a few doves with old leftover steel just to get rid of it while goose hunting. We NEVER carry both lead and non-tox at the same time while in the field.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

BTW Some of the pics are repeats from last year, I have some new pics of this years hunts and limits and will post them up. If anyone is interested I can post up some pics of how my set up looks and works if you wanna see it. BC


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

B.C., 
You should be in hog heaven now with that corn coming off.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

We are not doing too bad


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

nice pic guys i see yall use a terrier also


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

We have used anything from a JR Terrier to a EES and my fav THE CBR!!! lol Last week we double teamed them with both mom and pup CBR's. One does the flush and ther other retreives. Last year I was a little dissappointed in my pup flushing so hard but worked out so far this year. Mom just stays with me, pup runs out flushes, we shoot them down and then I send out mom to clean up.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

how do your terriers do on dove and do yall use them on other birds


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

THe JR Does upland (ringtails) he had a good time with the doves.


----------

